# Canon 6D Weather Sealing



## Sporgon (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmmm, that picture doesn't give me much confidence in Canon's 6D weather sealing claim.....


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 24, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Hmmm, that picture doesn't give me much confidence in Canon's 6D weather sealing claim.....


the 6D isnt sealed very well at all lol
the T6 had better sealing


----------



## addola (Nov 25, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Hmmm, that picture doesn't give me much confidence in Canon's 6D weather sealing claim.....



My 6D acted erratic when I was shooting a football game under the rain. I couldn't preview the preview button activated live-view, and couldn't change my ISO. 

Thankfully, after drying it for a few hours, it started working normally. 

My conclusion is that the 6D isn't well weather-sealed. The rain was mostly light to moderate, but it was continuous.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 25, 2015)

Good to know. I just ordered a refurb 6D and though it claims to be weather sealed, it's good to hear real world feedback. Anyone else have issues with the 6D and weather sealing? It's supposed to be a wet winter in Texas this year.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah, but you missed the big news - the 6D is on the list of, "...professional Canon EOS DSLR camera bodies."


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 25, 2015)

Does that make me a professional then???? ;D


----------



## bluemoon (Nov 25, 2015)

my understanding was that it has same level of weather sealing as the 5d3. Is there anything showing that is not the case?

pierre


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 25, 2015)

addola said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, that picture doesn't give me much confidence in Canon's 6D weather sealing claim.....
> ...



My 5dmk3 behaved like that once after heavy rain. Back to normal after several hours with lots of desiccant bags around the camera to absorb the moisture. I suppose you could argue that the same weather condition could have killed any other cameras. But i was worried and upset that i couldn't use my mk3. Fortunately had a backup camera with me at the time. So don't feel bad. Happens to cameras that are supposedly better sealed too.


----------



## cpsico (Nov 25, 2015)

Your just never going to get 1d series weather sealing in a smaller canon camera. If you shoot in conditions that require a pro camera.... your just going to have to buy one


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey CR, I didn't start this topic ! I was referring to the photo used for canon insurance !


----------



## NancyP (Nov 26, 2015)

I had a 6D/40mm f/2.8 STM fail during a rainstorm in which, despite my best efforts at keeping the camera under my coat hood and drying it off constantly, my hands got wet enough that some water seeped in by capillary action, perhaps into the shutter button. I gave up and left the camera under my raincoat, used my phone instead, and dried the camera well when I got back to the car. After a while I tried a cold reboot (turn off, battery and lens off, battery and lens on, turn on), and it worked most of the time. After a day it was back to its old perfectly behaving self. Lesson is that I need to craft a rain guard that can be used with the pancake lens.


----------



## jd7 (Nov 26, 2015)

addola said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, that picture doesn't give me much confidence in Canon's 6D weather sealing claim.....
> ...



I had a similar experience with my 6D when I used it in steady rain when hiking. I didn't have the camera out of a waterproof bag for very long - probably only 10 minutes or so. It worked OK at the time, but an hour or so later I discovered many of the buttons no longer worked or worked erratically. I dried it as best I could, but I was on a four day carry in, carry out hike, so I didn't have the option of packing the camera in rice or desiccant bags. Anyway, the camera came back to life the next day (the rest of the trip was, thankfully, warm and sunny), except for one button which took another day or two. The camera seems fine now. I was a little disappointed in what happened and I certainly won't be quick to take it out in any rain again, but the question is whether a 5DIII or most other cameras would actually have done better. I suspect a 1 series camera would have, and some of the Pentax and Olympus cameras have good reputations for water resistance I believe, so I'm sure there are some, just not sure how many.


----------



## Intel478 (Nov 26, 2015)

The D-pad of my 6D got stuck as if I was continuously pressing it to the left during very light rain.
This issue made it nearly impossible to take a picture as it selected the outer left focus point, so I worked around it by locking all the buttons.
After drying up within an hour or so it started working normally again and has ever since.


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 26, 2015)

I also have bad experience with light rain and 6D with Tamron 24-70 lens. Neither of them has a real weather sealing.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 26, 2015)

Hmm that distresses me- I would have considered an upgrade to the 6d from my current 60d, but not if that's the case. I've had a 60d out in pouring rain for 3-4 hours and never had an issue 
And then sunnyvan had a 5diii do that too..  What do you guys think? For a guy wanting to go full frame, what are the best bets of having good weather sealing? (If we include the 5d ii and the 1ds iii along with canon 's current offerings?)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 26, 2015)

IglooEater said:


> Hmm that distresses me- I would have considered an upgrade to the 6d from my current 60d, but not if that's the case. I've had a 60d out in pouring rain for 3-4 hours and never had an issue
> And then sunnyvan had a 5diii do that too..  What do you guys think? For a guy wanting to go full frame, what are the best bets of having good weather sealing? (If we include the 5d ii and the 1ds iii along with canon 's current offerings?)


Down the line 1D, your best choice is 5D Mark iii. See this article in lensrental.com where Roger fully disassemble the camera.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/04/5d-iii-strip-tease


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 26, 2015)

IglooEater said:


> Hmm that distresses me- I would have considered an upgrade to the 6d from my current 60d, but not if that's the case. I've had a 60d out in pouring rain for 3-4 hours and never had an issue
> And then sunnyvan had a 5diii do that too..  What do you guys think? For a guy wanting to go full frame, what are the best bets of having good weather sealing? (If we include the 5d ii and the 1ds iii along with canon 's current offerings?)



The best value and outright IQ at low iso Canon have ever made is the 1DS MKIII, they are very well weathersealed too, secondhand ones are so cheap it is insane. BUT, they are limited in iso, over 800 you are better off with something younger.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 26, 2015)

IglooEater said:


> Hmm that distresses me- I would have considered an upgrade to the 6d from my current 60d, but not if that's the case. I've had a 60d out in pouring rain for 3-4 hours and never had an issue
> And then sunnyvan had a 5diii do that too..  What do you guys think? For a guy wanting to go full frame, what are the best bets of having good weather sealing? (If we include the 5d ii and the 1ds iii along with canon 's current offerings?)


The 60D is a fairly well sealed camera..... If you want better sealing than it, you are looking at a 7D2 or a 1DX...


----------



## tolusina (Nov 26, 2015)

Pentax


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 26, 2015)

IglooEater said:


> Hmm that distresses me- I would have considered an upgrade to the 6d from my current 60d, but not if that's the case. I've had a 60d out in pouring rain for 3-4 hours and never had an issue
> And then sunnyvan had a 5diii do that too..  What do you guys think? For a guy wanting to go full frame, what are the best bets of having good weather sealing? (If we include the 5d ii and the 1ds iii along with canon 's current offerings?)



No Canon camera is waterproof, not even 1Dx. It should be encouraging that all these anecdotal stories support that the 6D has decent sealing and that none were permanently water damaged. You just have to take reasonable precaution if you know weather will be bad. The rule of thumb is that if the rain is so heavy that you need to take cover for yourself then it's too risky to trust the sealing alone. 7dmk2 is better sealed than 60d, 6d, and 5dmk3. It's at least as well sealed as the 1dx if not better. But if I had a 7d2 with me in heavy rain, I'd still take precaution.


----------



## mdflare (Nov 26, 2015)

The dial button on my 6D stopped working after getting hit with some drops of rain over some hours :'( . I dried it carefully and it works fine now (a year ago). But consider the Buttons on the back to fail the moment water gets on them.
The Buttons ontop dont seem not to have much Problems with water, because they got hit some more times and never stoped working.
The contacts fror the strobe also don´t seem to cause problems. They got wet like the rest of the camerra top. I don´t know if it still works, because i never use one. But it does not seem to affect the camera even if it got damaged. 

Hope it helps to get a feeling for the "kind" of sealing there is, or is not. Top ok, backside "risky". 
Rainwater on Backside Buttons: maybe good chance for no permanent dmg, but I would not take a bet on that. 

I have a 60D too. Never exposed it to Rain, but i shure had more hopes for the 6D. Maybe with the 7D2 buildquality increase the next body of the 6D2 will be better too. (Hope dies last) :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 26, 2015)

To keep this thread on the original topic, how many people suffered 6D liquid damage due to a coffee spill?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 7, 2015)

My 6D got VERY wet this weekend in a sudden storm (as did my EF 24-105 f4L) and I was convinced it would be kaput. Dried it off with a towel & tissue paper and when it looked completely dry turned it on and to my amazement its working fine with no problems. Again turned it on today and seems perfectly fine.


----------



## tron (Dec 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> To keep this thread on the original topic, how many people suffered 6D liquid damage due to a coffee spill?


I truly hope that the number is much less than the number of people who suffered keybord damage due to a coffee spill ;D ;D ;D


----------



## knoxville (May 24, 2016)

500euro damage after light rain for 10 minutes! Weather sealing in the 6D, what a joke!


----------



## IglooEater (May 24, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm that distresses me- I would have considered an upgrade to the 6d from my current 60d, but not if that's the case. I've had a 60d out in pouring rain for 3-4 hours and never had an issue
> ...


*

That's my problem- some years we get so much rain it's not reasonable to run for cover every time, so I've simply gotten used to being wet and don't bother any more. . We've received 25mm over a couple hours and I was out the whole time. (At work, not with the camera)*


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2016)

knoxville said:


> 500euro damage after light rain for 10 minutes! Weather sealing in the 6D, what a joke!



Unfortunate. 

What lens were you using?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 24, 2016)

Unless the camera is subjected to an IP rating, I feel that "weather sealing" means only what the marketing department think it means.

I am especially wary when the marketing department uses the verb phrase instead of the noun phrase.

I treat all my cameras as if they were weather vulnerable.


----------



## Alex_M (May 24, 2016)

I suggest the following video might serve as an indication of what the Canon 6D weather sealing quality is like:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6ZMJiOjFSk


----------



## j-nord (May 24, 2016)

I guess Ive been pretty lucky, my 6D has gotten pretty soaked on a number of occasions.


----------

